# Portree skye



## flying kipper (Jun 14, 2018)

The car park at porter has caravans and busses on it and looks full of permanent caravans.will we get a parking ticket? Staying on the big car park section.it has an (off-street parking places)decriminalize parking enforcement and consolidation ) order 2016.portree not porter.other vans are here but overnight is questionable.i don't know how to send sign photo


----------



## flying kipper (Jun 14, 2018)

I am in  designated motor home bays now.still not sure on signs .asked in police station and they say .they don't police the car park..its the one on our wild camp database


----------



## rocketman (Jun 14, 2018)

stopped there for three nights last year,never had any problems


----------



## rocketman (Jun 14, 2018)

if there for a few nights the pub up from the co,op have a guy come in with a guitar and every one joins in with a singalong.can,t remember if its Thursday or Friday.good local beer aswell.


----------



## flying kipper (Jun 14, 2018)

Staying  for the night plenty of motorhomes here.the pubs are fiend the scotch person ? German Dutch French Austrian Australian.plus me and Liz from England.


----------



## Deleted member 68397 (Jun 16, 2018)

*Stop here for three nights?*

Does that then also mean took up the parking space for three days? If all motor homers took this as guidance there would be nowhere for travelling motor homers to park while visiting the village.
No issue with MHs parking overnight but do find it inconsiderate to monopolize the limited parking spaces in an already struggling town on a very busy island for more than an overnight.
We were very regular visitors to Skye and have numerous friends who live there and the abundance of campervan and motorhomes has made it a less than enjoyable experience for many.
Inconsiderate and often selfish parking has become an issue for many residents.
If anyone feels this as personal or undeserved, maybe you are already a contributor to the problem.
Enjoy Wildcamping by all means but three nights and three days in an already limited public carpark facility is not that wild or considerate, is it?
Slainte, Growlie.


----------



## maingate (Jun 16, 2018)

I agree. We were there at the beginning of October 2016 and the place was heaving with motorhomes. We stayed just one night somewhere quiet but were joined by two others, so we moved on the next day back to the mainland.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Jun 16, 2018)

I fortunately have friends living near Neist Point lighthouse and visit them 5/6 times a year so don’t have to use the poi’s on the island.
He has been living there 10 years and he has seen a marked increase in the number of motorhomes visiting Skye all year round.
His croft overlooks Meanish Pier and I cannot recall the last time I visited and there wasn’t at least one motorhome parked up, its usually 2/3. It’s the same in Glendale at the cemetery again my friend overlooks the small carpark and there is usually motorhomes parked up there throughout the year, not something that I would do but each to their own.
I’m off to the west coast today for 2 weeks and fully expect the place to be heaving with motorhomes so may have issues parking up on my lonesome which is what I prefer. I’ll report back on how it went on my return.


----------



## jann (Jun 16, 2018)

There are still places to park by yourself, but I won't advertise them!


----------

